
What's the best resource or program for scrum master/agile certification? - bibie
Completing my master&#x27;s degree in Business Analysis and getting an entry job&#x2F;internship in that field has been nothing but a nightmare since I have no experience. What certifications can I take to get in?? I need help please
======
rgera
I took the CSM from Scrum Alliance
([https://www.scrumalliance.org/certifications/practitioners/c...](https://www.scrumalliance.org/certifications/practitioners/certified-
scrummaster-csm)). It’ll run you about $900 to $1400 depending on where you’re
at and what instructor you choose Your mileage from the course may vary
(depending on how good your instructor is), but in the end what the course
helped me do is internalize the scrum process and Agile principles better. I
really got to see the value they bring to a development team.

